# Just back from West Stockwith



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Just got in from the New Year meet at West Stockwith, like to thank everybody that attended and made it a great break in particular Richard & Mary for making the arrangements.

Hope everybody got home safely.

Ian, Jacqui & Sprocket


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Ian

Didn't know there had been a New Year meet at West Stockwith!!!

Was it a "Private" Party?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well ive searched every where and I can't find anything about a meet at West Stockwith Jen how come we missed it :roll: 


Jac


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

'Meet' was probably not the right phrase to use, just a group of 9 'vans getting together to see the New Year in.

Ian


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sounds a big meet 

No doubt a ploy to keep us southerners out 

Bit warmer in Cyprus, Ian .....

Dave


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

> No doubt a ploy to keep us southerners out


Not at all Dave there were actually 2 'vans from the 'South'

.............Given the choice I would rather have been sunning myself in Cyprus too 8)


----------

